# Magazine article



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had the pleasure of doing an interview with my area sportswriter, my friend, Darl Black. He put our interview into the Pa angler magazine for the May/ June issue.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Read the article today after my Angler magazine arrived. Great article.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Any way to get a .pdf of the article?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

None that I’m aware of. I just do the interviews. He does everything else.


----------

